# Do Steelies make it past the Brecksville dam on the Cuyahoga?



## ChromeCollector (Sep 12, 2014)

Has anyone caught a steelhead south of the Brecksville dam on the cuyahoga?


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

They do. Guys catch them down in the Akron area typically when targeting something else.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Yup. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I've caught a few in Yonkers creek...nice water...low ammounts of fish though.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

*tinkers creek


----------

